# Pismo audit package



## ngh (Sep 17, 2017)

Has anyone successful install it on FreeBSD with c7 compat? I tried with c6 but it said kernel too old 

http://pismotec.com/download/


----------



## aragats (Sep 18, 2017)

c7 and c6 represent the minimal root filesystem, not the kernel. As of FreeBSD 11.1 the compatibility level corresponds to:
	
	



```
$ sysctl compat.linux.osrelease
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.32
```
So, it is indeed too old.
I would suggest installing a real Linux as a bhyve(8) guest.


----------

